# Aquarium blowout at PJ's Pets. Pickering Town Centre location only.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Click the link below for a PDF of all the setups available and prices.
--
Paul
http://www.pjspet.com/_PDFs/AquariumBlowout_LgSigns.pdf


----------

